# How do you set up a webcam/camera?



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jan 30, 2012)

I was thinking of setting up a live webcam/camera but I am not sure how. Does the camera have to be plugged into a computer at all times? What if the camera is outside?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

This might help: http://www.backyardhencam.com/tech-talk/


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

did this help you????


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 30, 2012)

I have mine set up using two laptops and a logitech camera.  The camera and one computer in barn, the other in the house so I can watch them from the living room. I use my internet from the house.  The only thing we had to change to set it up was move the router from one end of the house to the other in order to get it closer to the barn.  The only problem I have with it is that it does slow down my internet for doing anything else in the house.  It makes it so the picture I see in the house is on about a 15 to 20 second delay.  If I had a better router, (N) instead of (G) it probably would not be a problem, and that is on the want list.  I use Ustream to run the video.  It is free as long as you let them run the commercials.  If you run it without commercials, it costs $99. a month.

edited because I have a memory like a sieve.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you for the input so far. And thanks for the link SmallFarmGirl.

Mamaboid: I am assuming that the * laptop has to stay on at all times? How do you keep it charged? Is it plugged in 24/7? * I have a logitech webcam. So if I understand this right. You make a Ustream account, plug the webcam into the laptop, and get it onto your ustream account? That makes sense. I just don't like having to keep my laptop in with the animals. I need to go on BYH you know!


----------

